# Counter Strike Console command !



## deceased_sentinel (Mar 25, 2005)

anyone know how to change players names if u r the server ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 25, 2005)

Very simple buddy Just add this Command in the console
name XXX   (Where XXX is ur name) And then hit the Enter key.
Eg: name Terminator 
(note:The name Gets applied after the round is finished or is restarted)


Here's a site for server and client console commands
*solair.eunet.yu/~kimy/cstrike/english/commands.html

and the full list out here
*www.counter-script.net/index.php?id=42


----------



## deceased_sentinel (Mar 25, 2005)

i know that command

i want to know how to change other players names when u r the server!


----------



## infernus (Mar 25, 2005)

I dont think that is possible.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 25, 2005)

@deceased_sentinel: Read through the entire CS commands that allwyndlima posted. You are not allowed to change the names of the players even if you run the server. The player chooses his own name.


----------



## deceased_sentinel (Mar 26, 2005)

dude! im not new to CS!
i know those commands already. u and i both know there are alot more commands than just those posted on that link!
there is a command to change server name if u r the client(cmd name) so i thought there must be some way to change client name if u r the server.


----------

